# National Coach of the Year?



## LandyCakes (Feb 25, 2009)

Trent Johnson
Bill Self


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Jamie Dixon?


----------



## dancingdannygreen (Feb 25, 2009)

What no option for Bill Self's toupee?


----------



## Kansas 4-12 (Feb 25, 2009)

Kelvin Sampson or Tom Creen


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jamie Dixon

Apparently KU was expected to be this good this year (per KU fans), so he shouldn't even be in the discussion. :|


----------



## JonScheyerRocks! (Feb 26, 2009)

Coach K


----------



## AliVelshisDome (Feb 26, 2009)

Lute Olson's Zombie


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

who's the guy at Mizzou?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Trent Johnson FTW! Possibly Sean Miller or Buzz Williams.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Buzz Williams shouldn't get it. He has arguably the best 1-4 starting lineup in the country.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Well... it's not his fault.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Buzz Williams shouldn't get it. He has arguably the best 1-4 starting lineup in the country.


Thats not a reason to not win COY. Trent Johnson makes the tournament and he's got it IMO. This team is less talented than the one Brady sucked balls with last year. Shows the difference a coach makes...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Thats not a reason to not win COY. Trent Johnson makes the tournament and he's got it IMO. This team is less talented than the one Brady sucked balls with last year. Shows the difference a coach makes...


I understand that, but if you're talking about comparable teams then Jamie Dixon has clearly done a better jobs this year.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

well Bill Self, Jeff Capel and Frank Martin are all doing excellent job in the Big 12 but I think it goest Mike Anderson for Missouri..
They've been the best team in the Big 12 arguably (check Pomeroy's ratings...)

The guy that doesn't get enough credit is Calipari. Memphis lost Derrick Rose and Douglas Roberts but they look like they might be back in the final 4 and STILL haven't lost a conference game!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Johnson, Dixon and Calipari have very talented teams. 

I'll go with Self because that Kansas team lost a lot of good players and are still looking pretty good right now.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I mentioned in another thread earlier in the week that it should be Calipari. Props to the previous guy who pointed it out, as what he's done with that team after what they lost last year is remarkable. And he does it year in and year out.

Totally agree with Nimrietz. For Buzz Williams to even be in this conversation is a complete joke. I could've coached that team to their current record. He inherited four NBA ready players and made a complete disaster of their defense. Under Crean they were always very strong in the regard and I'd consider them a legit Final Four contender if he were still there. I'd be surprised if they made the Sweet 16.

If I had to go with an under the radar guy I would go with Brian Gregory of Dayton. That team lacks much talent and there weren't a lot of high expectations for that program this year yet they're in the top 25 discussion every week and own wins over Marquette and Xavier.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Well I disagree about Crean. I never really thought he was much of a coach.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

Lorenzo Romar of Washington, after last year having a very bad season, this year Huskies take 1st in the pac-10 show the guy some love.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Trent Johnson or Lorenzo Romar.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Well I disagree about Crean. I never really thought he was much of a coach.


I think Buzz's is making him look like an excellent coach.

And he's done an outstanding job with Indiana this year.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

My choices are self and Calaperi


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Calapari? Seriously?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Its hard to argue against Self or Calipari. Those teams lost so much and they are still competing for the top 5 in the nation.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Its hard to argue against Self or Calipari. Those teams lost so much and they are still competing for the top 5 in the nation.


I wouldn't argue against Self but I really do argue against Calipari. I mean that conference is _weak_ and it's not like he's playing with scrubs.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I wouldn't argue against Self but I really do argue against Calipari. I mean that conference is _weak_ and it's not like he's playing with scrubs.


They have five top teams in the country in the top 75. That's five games in which Memphis is going to be single digit favorite and even less against a couple of the better teams on the road. Those aren't cakewalks, my friend.

Calipari has taken a team that lost its two go to guys in Rose and Douglas-Roberts and has them in position for a #1 seed.

If that's not COY worthy, I don't know what the heck is.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I find COY very subjective. Some people think its the coach with the number 1 team. Some people think its the coach that has done the most with the least. Some people think it's a good recruiter. Some people take the best conference and the coach thats on top of that conference. Its sort of all over the place...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I wouldn't argue against Self but I really do argue against Calipari. * I mean that conference isweak * and it's not like he's playing with scrubs.


Didn't you suggest a coach from the SEC West?

Although, I would put Johnson in my top 5 as well.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I find COY very subjective. Some people think its the coach with the number 1 team. Some people think its the coach that has done the most with the least. Some people think it's a good recruiter. Some people take the best conference and the coach thats on top of that conference. Its sort of all over the place...


I pick a guy that's team is doing a lot better than they were expected to be and is getting his team to overachieve in terms of talent.

I think Calipari fits into that category.

Another guy that I haven't mentioned that I think fits into this category is Bruce Weber of Illinois. They were picked to be 5th-6th in the Big Ten as they start three underclassmen. He's got them to overachieve for sure.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Didn't you suggest a coach from the SEC West?
> 
> Although, I would put Johnson in my top 5 as well.


Yeah I did. Being exposed to the type of guy that Trent Johnson is and watching him do so much more with a team that Brady managed to mess up makes me think he is a really high quality coach. It may be more of a shock factor on my part than anything.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I find COY very subjective. Some people think its the coach with the number 1 team. Some people think its the coach that has done the most with the least. Some people think it's a good recruiter. Some people take the best conference and the coach thats on top of that conference. Its sort of all over the place...


And some people just base it on who they cheer for. (not a shot at your choice of Johnson, he deserves to be in the discussion)

Anyway, anybody else surprised that Roy Williams was not mentioned in this thread.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> And some people just base it on who they cheer for. (not a shot at your choice of Johnson, he deserves to be in the discussion)
> 
> Anyway, anybody else surprised that Roy Williams was not mentioned in this thread.


Surprised? Yes

Deserving? Yes

Roy is an excellent recruiter and I'll give him props for bringing them a championship a few years back. But they've underachieved every year he's been there other than that 2005 season.


----------

